# beans in the Leicester area.



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyone know of a company in my home town to buy roast beans from?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know Leicester all that well but I know dolce and Verde serve outpost coffee, they may have retail bags you could buy


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks I'll give the a try.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Raptorex said:


> Thanks I'll give the a try.


Don't forget all the awesome roasters that'll post to you. The advertisers here and the other frequently mentioned roasters could be worth a look.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Indeed I will. I'm a big supporter of the local high street. I always search there first.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Raptorex said:


> Indeed I will. I'm a big supporter of the local high street. I always search there first.


Cool. I respect that!


----------



## kimura (Sep 12, 2016)

Leicester has a few places, St Martins (who roast in-house) Dolce and Verde & Ninety six Degrees serve/sell outpost coffee, Bread and Honey serve Monmouth (not sure if they sell beans though??)


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks

St Martins was already on my list. I'll give em all a look over the next few weeks.

Unfortunately I currently have no idea what the different beans and roast are like.

My tipple tends to be Cappuccino, though I'm developing a taste for straight espresso and practicing my single shot flat white.

Any recommendations from those outlets?


----------



## kimura (Sep 12, 2016)

St Martin's house blend is a medium roast that cuts through milk nicely (much improved over the last couple of years) although quality of in-house coffee greatly depends on who makes your cup; which is a shame because it is a nice place.

My limited experience of Outpost is a much lighter roast and delicate flavour.

Personally I think Bread and Honey (Monmouth) offer one of the best cups of coffee in Leicester.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm going to ask if they sell their coffee beans. I'll let you know.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

So Bread and Honey do sell their beans. £6.75 per 250g. £13.50 per 500g.


----------



## kimura (Sep 12, 2016)

How did you find the coffee in Leicester Raptorex?? How are those beans?

Ive just heard of a new Coffee shop and in-house roaster in Leicester 'The Coffee Counter.'

Cold brew on tap (infused with Nitrogen???) on offer.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

I asked in this thread. Then phoned bread and honey direct. I haven't got to them yet.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Coffee counter now on my list.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Had a very nice flat white as I picked up my beans, from Bread and Honey, today.

They also had a list of coffees the can get from Monmouth, Along with a recommendation from the Batista, to try their Fazenda Santa inês bean.

Not home yet so no view on beans I bought.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh dear. I know I'm a novice but I'm totally unimpressed with this roast.

14g @ 2-1 produces a pleasant though imo not inspiring and quite bitter espresso.

Same ratio for a cappuccino produces a virtually tasteless milky concoction.

Also the beans were on a shelf in the shop, not far from the front window. They look quite dull and dusty. Best used buy date of 19th oct

Advice?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pull more than one shot. Trying brewing it also ( French press ) to see f the flavour imbalance is done to you .

Presume you mean 1:2 ratio - so 14 g in 28 out .

If 14 g your normal dose ? For what bakset and machine ( 14g for a standard double bakset seems quite low unless your using a lever ) . Also @MWJB

Plus what are the tasting notes ? The best before date could be 3 months from roast ? If say in a window , direct sunlight though they ain't gonna help freshness .


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes I use 14g in a double basket through my Gaggia classic. Would you suggest 18g?


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Isn't there a new place called Coffee Corner?


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Beg pardon.  Coffee Counter.

http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/newest-coffee-shop-in-leicester-opens-on-site-previously-home-to-babylonia/story-29486856-detail/whatson/story.html


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Raptorex said:


> Yes I use 14g in a double basket through my Gaggia classic. Would you suggest 18g?


Maybe go 15-16g, what happens if you grind finer?


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Maybe go 15-16g, what happens if you grind finer?


Finer with no tamping chokes the machine.

I tried 18g only marginal improvement for cappuccino. Reached my caffeine limit for today though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No tamping is a poor idea ...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Raptorex said:


> Finer with no tamping chokes the machine.
> 
> I tried 18g only marginal improvement for cappuccino. Reached my caffeine limit for today though.


OK, so coarser it is then


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> OK, so coarser it is then


With tamping


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

First thing in the morning one click back on the grinder with 18g. I'll report back.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

I think I'd better make it clear, I'm in no way suggesting there is a problem with the beans or where I bought them. It's me I need to fix?


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Made the adjustments. Got 2-1 in 15 seconds. Nice enough espresso but makes an utterly tasteless cappuccino. Honestly the Tesco Finest Java Sumatra Coffee Beans I've been using make a superior drink in every way to these beans. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Your ratio is 1:2 not 2:1 hopefully . Sumatran beans have a distinct earthy , darker coffee taste .

15 seconds for me would in the edge of time for shots . I'd expect they to lead to a weak tasting shot . Have your tried 1:1.6-1.8 ratio ground finer to get you to a drink you more prefer . I would suspect that 25-30 seconds would be ballparks for this

Plus how much milk are you adding to your cappuccino


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your ratio is 1:2 not 2:1 hopefully . Sumatran beans have a distinct earthy , darker coffee taste .
> 
> 15 seconds for me would in the edge of time for shots . I'd expect they to lead to a weak tasting shot . Have your tried 1:1.6-1.8 ratio ground finer to get you to a drink you more prefer . I would suspect that 25-30 seconds would be ballparks for this
> 
> Plus how much milk are you adding to your cappuccino


I've gone more course because the next finest setting gives similar results but very slowly with no tamping and the one after that chokes the machine.

I knock down my coffee before tamping is it worth trying without knocking down on the next finest setting?

Oops yes 1-2


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What's with this "no tamping" business? Forget it, it's just confusing things.

"Knocking down"? The dose (weighed to 0.1g) should fill the PF basket as evenly as possible before tamping. A couple of taps to the side, with the heel of your hand should be enough.

So 1 click on the grinder goes from a choked shot to a 15second shot (all else the same)? What grinder is this?


----------

